#  Krankheiten >   Schmerzen im Handgelenk, Daumen >

## Lilli91

Erst mal Hallo an alle, 
ich stell mich einfach mal vor, da ich hier neu bin. Damit ihr einwenig über mich erfahren könnt =).
Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und mache eine Ausbildung zur Kauffrau im Einzelhandel.
Wie bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen?
Also .. längere Geschichte die auch gleich zu meinem Problem führt..
Alles fing so vor gut einem Jahr an. 
Bin auf die Arbeit gekommen und hatte plötzlich Schmerzen im Handgelenk (rechts). Hab mir da nicht viel draus gemacht, da ich viel an der Kasse sitzte und öfter mal schwer heben muss dachte ich, ich hätte mir das Handgelenkt überdehnt. So 2, 3 Monate später war es dann so schlimm, dass ich meinen Hausarzt aufsuchte. 
Diagnose: Sehnenscheidenentzündung. Hab dann eine Gipsschiene bekommen die am Unterarm befestigt wurde. Ich hab gleich gemerkt dass diese Schiene nicht gut für mich ist, weil meine Schmerzen immer schlimmer geworden sind.
Dann hab ich einen Ordophäden aufgesucht. Der hat mich noch mal Untersucht aber dieselbe Diagnose festgestellt (Ich hoffe das war nicht weil ich ihm gesagt hab was der andere Arzt gesagt hat.). Hab dann eine Gipsschiene bekommen über den Daumen, weil von da aus meine Schmerzen anfangen. Die ziehen sich vom Daumen bis hoch in den Ellenbogen, an schlechten Tagen bis zur Schulter. 
Da das auch nichts gebracht hat, hab ich Ulltraschall gemacht bekommen.
Diagnose: Sehnenkanal verknorpelt. Nach einer Op dachte ich es müsste gut sein. War es aber nicht. Also insgesamt hatte ich 9 Wochen Gips, dann die Op, nach der Op folgten mehrere Therapien: Strombehandlung, Wärmebehandlung, Laiserbehandlung, Wasser Gymnastik, Tabletten, Salbenverband. Aber alles hat nichts geholfen. 
Dann suchte ich den nächsten Arzt auf. Diagnose: Nichts!
Dann den nächsten. Diagnose: Handgelenk verstaucht (ist sehr fraglich meiner Meinung)
Jetzt hab ich noch mal einen anderen Arzt. Bei dem hab ich gesagt bevor ich nicht eine Überweisung für CT bekomme, geh ich nicht! Gesagt getan.
Heute war der Termin und die Diagnose: Nichts..  :angry_10: 
Nun weiß ich mir nicht mehr zu helfen. Ich goggele schon seit 7 Monaten was es sein könnte.. ich versteh es nicht.  :angry_hair: 
Hat vielleicht jmd eine Idee an was es liegen könnte? Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar!!
Liebe Grüße Lilli

----------


## baesle

Hallo, 
leider habe ih für Dich auch keinen Tipp wollte Dir nur sagen mir geht es gleich "DU BIST NICHT ALLEIN" habe die Schmerzen in der Hand seit gut 10 Jahren, sämtliche Therapien, 4 Op´s und Medikamente hinter mir besser ist nichts geworden. Nachdem der Hadchirurg jetzt meine Hand versteifn möchte habe ich die Therapien aufgegeben und versuchs selbst zu Hause mit  verschiedenen Salben, Gymnastik und Strom (spezielles Gerät für Eigenbedarf). Hilft aber auch nicht wirklich auf dauer. 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und hoffe irgendjemand kann Dir helfen.
Ganz lieben Gruß

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Lilli! 
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, war dein Handgelenk über einen längeren Zeitraum komplett ruhiggestellt. Hast du die Schiene in der Zeit eigentlich ständig getragen? Also keine Chance, daß sich Mittelhand sich ein wenig bewegen kann? Bei Sehnenscheidenentzündungen besteht die Gefahr, daß die Sehnenscheiden mit den Muskelnsehnen verkleben. Bewegung ist dann nur noch unter Schmerzen möglich. Vorbeugend stellt man heute das Handgelenk nicht mehr absolut ruhig, sondern erlaubt leichte Bewegung ohne Belastung. Zusätzlich kann man das Gewebe mit hochdosiertem Ultraschall "weichmachen". Der Arzt muß feststellen, ob die Entzündung in dieser Richtung Folgen hatte, dann kann man sicher noch etwas tun. 
Du schreibst nicht, wie sich der Schmerz anfühlt und ob du ihn mit bestimmten Bewegungen auslösen kannst. Ist es ein scharfer Schmerz oder fühlt er sich an wie ein Stromschlag, ist er bewegungs- und lagerungsabhängig, dann ist es von Vorteil, wenn du zusätzlich einen Neurologen aufsuchst. Ich will dir damit keine Angst machen, Nervenschmerzen haben oft vergleichsweise harmlose Ursachen. Z.B. können Strukturen irgendwo verspannt oder eingeklemmt sein, das kann man recht schnell beheben. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Lilli91

Hallo Christiane, 
erst mal Danke für den Tipp mit dem Neurologen, das werd ich so schnell wie möglich mal in die Wege leiten dort einen Termin zu bekommen.
Also der Schmerz ist abhängig von Bewegungen. In meinem Beruf muss ich öfter mal schwer heben, da ist der Schmerz manchmal unerträglich. Wenn ich z.B. eine Flasche öffnen will ist das ein ziehender Schmerz.. so ein brennen. Je nachdem wie ich den Daumen bewege zieht das bis in den Ellenbogen. Nachts also wenn der Arm ganz ruhig ist, spühr ich öfter mal ein ziehen wo die Narbe ist.. dann schlafen mir Daumen und auch manchmal, aber eher selten der Zeigefinger ein. 
Also am Anfang wie das festgestellt wurde hab ich eine feste Schiene gehabt.. (unter der Hand bis fast zum Ellenbogen), dann hab ich eine Schiene seitlich bekommen (auch bis fast zum Ellenbogen) und nach der Op, hatte ich eine Schiene auf dem Arm (auch bis fast zum Ellenbogen). Bei allen Schienen konnte ich meine Hand absolut Null bewegen. Und bei der anderen Schiene waren Handgelenk und der Daumen nicht zu bewegen. 
Ich hab echt das Gefühl das mir mein Arzt das nicht abnimmt, dass ich da echt noch Probleme hab. 
Liebe Grüße Lilli

----------


## Annika

Also ich hätte einmal eine Frage an dich.
Also bei mir ist es jetzt seit 1-2 Monaten habe ich am Tag immer Schmerzen auch vom Daumen aus bis zum Ellbogen.
Und manchmal tut es wirklich sehr weh.
Also ich erkläre dir einmal wie es bei mir ist.
Vom Daumen bis zum Ellbogen ist ein schrecklicher ziehender, stechender Schmerz.
Soll ich einmal abwarten bis die Schmerzen sich verstärken?oder lieber es gleich einmal anschauen lassen?
L.G Annika 
P.S bei mir ist es auch die rechte Hand

----------


## Anonymisiert

hört sich nach karpal-tunnel-syndrom an..

----------

